# Need help picking a sewing machine



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi. I need help picking out a good sewing machine for under $100. I am new to using sewing machines so I will be learning on it also. I want something that is going to last a while. I know I am not going to get perfection for under $100, I just need something decent that will last ten years and work well.

Any suggestions and tips would be great. If you can send me links to the machines that you might be recomending that would help me a lot, because I am totally green.

Thank you.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Go to a dealer of major brands (Janome, Brother, BabyLock, Singer) and ask to see their traded in machines. You'll find the best long term machine for $100 that way.

I always recommend any Janome from a dealer. But I'd say the basic is about $150. 

What type of sewing are you hoping to do, so regular clothing or something heavier duty?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the help angie. Well one project I want to do is to cover an old comforter i have with new fabric. I dont know how to make clothes, but I eventually would like to try.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I recommend buying either the Singer 401A or the Singer 500A sometimes listed without the "A" which means made in America.

these machine are from the late 50's to early 60's. Both the same machine with a different housing. The internal parts are all metal gear driven allowing them to sew through silk to leather. I sew through 6 layers of heavy denim like cutting through butter.

They have over 30 built in stitches and by moving the needle left or right (5 positions) you can get even more stitches, adding a twin needle and triple the stitches!

The needle plate can be moved up with a lever and it is capable of doing free motion stitching... with practice.

I am not saying to purchase these machines listed, more then likely they will need to go into the shop for a cleaning and tweaking..but.. these machines are still running! Parts are still available.

It is a machine you can grow into, and pass down to your grand children.

It is a heavy machine that will not bounce on the table. 

this is my recommendation... I have 29 different models of the Singer Slant-O-Matic .. I have others too but this is my favorite.

links to ebay to look at them.

Singer 401A
http://tinyurl.com/4xg733d
http://tinyurl.com/4y9fajk
http://tinyurl.com/3u9txhm


Singer 500
http://tinyurl.com/3qfmhxr
http://tinyurl.com/3jbjpcl
http://tinyurl.com/44cjs83


accessory box.... you can get attachments easily for these machines, this is the boc that came w/the machine both 401A and 500 models
http://tinyurl.com/3z8v288


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

west, that sounds like a great machine if I was well seasoned. I am totally green. I dont even know how to use a sewing machine so I wouldnt know what to look out for if I bought a used one. I wanted to buy a new one. 

What about the ones in taget that sell for about $80, are they junk?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Going to a sewing machine dealer to buy a used machine is good advice. Folks like to "trade up" for more complicated machines at a trusted dealer, it's a great deal with support. If you're not experienced, taking a solo flyer from a general merchandise store is rolling the dice, IMO. All sewing machines require periodic service, once a year is recommended. 

I have an expensive Bernina, but I still use an ancient straight stitch Singer the most. If you get a machine that does just zigzag & straight stitch you can do any kind of construction.

A hospice thrift store is another source for good machines, or a sewing machine repair shop. Taking a sewing class is a good way to meet people who might have an "extra" machine they would sell.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I also am going to recommend a "vintage" machine. I have the 501 and the 503....only difference is one has the stitches built in and one uses cams. You can grow into these machines and they will last you a lifetime.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll be yet another who says go vintage. 

You will not find a new machine for under $100 that will last you five years, much less 10. Any machine that you're thinking of buying, lift it up. If it's light, it's because it's plastic. Plastic _will not last _long with regular use. It'll wear itself out.
Those cheap Brothers and Singers and Simplicitys and such that you find in the box stores are junk, unfortunately. And most of us who'll tell you this know it because we've already tried them and worn them out. 

You want a machine that is cast iron if possible, or at least steel. No _less_ than 40 years old!
westbrook and ginnie tossed out some good models to look for. 
Myself, I prefer a good, solid Model 15-. 

People don't realize that a standard Singer sewing machine cost around $120 _in 1910_! 
There's just no way you can still get a decent one for $120 in today's money...

ETA: This isn't to say that there aren't excellent machines still being made, btw!
As Angie mentioned, Janome is a superb brand (or Bernina or Viking or Pfaff, etc). However, I wouldn't recommend any of their machines under about the $700 price mark. 
Yeah, they have cheaper than that but you'll find again that they're full of plastic parts that will wear out too quickly (though not nearly as quickly as a Brother from WalMart!) These are their beginner models with the intention that once the owner has experience, they'll be trading up.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

City Bound - the target ones are not for serious sewers. You could probably get one and start basic sewing, but it's not going to last you a year if you progress in your skills as you'll get frustrated and want to possibly throw it across the room.

I have a cheap mechanical Brother - it's is a full sized normal Hancock's machine I got for about $80, usually about $120 - but I do not use it for serious sewing, it's a toy to me, it had a feature I wanted, and was willing to buy it on sale, and I think I got a discount on top of that.

My serious machines on sale, were about $900 each. List about $1200 each. And are computer driven.

So, you can get a Target or such sewing machine, even sew on it for a bit; but heavy stuff and long term - we don't think you'll be very happy with it.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

If I had to live with one machine for the rest of my days, it would be my old Singer 15-91 industrial, not my $1600 Bernina. Basically the same model from the 30's through the 50's. All metal, gear driven (no belts) and just a beauty to behold. It sews a straight stitch only, but makes buttonholes with an attachment. And you can fit it with lots of attachments for pleating, binding, etc. It's produced quilts, drapes, garments, leather goods and more and is still just as dependable as when it was new. All the decorative stitches in the world can't compare to its fine straight stitching, I love the lever stitch length adjustment, precision -vs- digital jumps. A tool that becomes an extension of your hands.

It's easy to find manuals for these, and even specialty sewing books that demonstrate projects with the attachments. Go "vintage singer sewing machine" in e-bay for a full look-see; you can find one close to your $100 budget. Buying new can have more pitfalls than the tried-and-true.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

City Bound said:


> west, that sounds like a great machine if I was well seasoned. I am totally green. I dont even know how to use a sewing machine so I wouldnt know what to look out for if I bought a used one. I wanted to buy a new one.
> 
> What about the ones in taget that sell for about $80, are they junk?


IMHO, they're not worth the money!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Good advice. You are all persueding me towards and older machine, and your persuasion is working. I am going to look on craigs list for an older metal one. 

What about old tredle powered singers (the foot powered ones)? Are they any good?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep.
You'll find that many of us have/use treadles, too. For the same reason. Nothing beats a solid, straight stitch machine.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

even if you had all the money in the world... I would recommend the Singer 401 or 500!

You want a sewing machine that you will grow into. Your sewing passion may increase the more you sew... you want a machine that grows with you.

Having a treadle is great...after you have a sewing machine that has a zig zag.
treadles are straight stitch.

It is easier to learn to sew on a good machine. A sewing machine is a tool for sewing.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My husband bought me a Brother sewing machine on the discount table at Wal Mart a few years ago. It does about 30 different stitches. He gave 100.00 for it and THOUGHT he was doing me a favor. After a year the belt stretched and he had to adjust it. I used it a few times, but mostly I used my New Home I bought back in 1990 for 30.00 at a sewing maching dealer. I let the Brother set a few years and tried to sew on it again. The belt was trashed. I bought a new belt and hubby put it on last year a couple months ago I tried useing it again, you guessed it the new belt had already stretched. 

That was 100.00 just thrown away. If I had been with him I wouldn't have let him buy it.

I have the old black head treadle treadle singer, in a nice cabinet, I gave 75.00 for at a resale store. It also has an electric motor. I can use it either way. I have the New Home that I gave 30.00 for that has been my stand by machine since 1990. 

The problem with the cheaper machines, even if you are not planning on useing them alot you will get so frustrated with them because they do sew good you will not enjoy sewing.

My daughter has one of the 60's or 70's model singer that she loves and she is new to sewing and she loves it. Her husband got it from a house that his boss bought to remodel and sell. His boss was going to throw it in the dump, her husband brought it home cleaned it up and it sews like a dream.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

City Bound,
Here is another vote for the 400 or 500 machines, BUT stay away from the Singer 538. I have one and the main drive gears are plastic. I think I have shredded them about a half dozen times and have replaced them myself the last couple times. That can be very frustrating. I inherited an older Bernina and I love it. It is what I made my jeans quilt on and the only thing I would like is a machine that may have a longer deeper arm.


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

If you are able, try to get a Sears Kenmore from their website. There is a beginner machine for $100, but their other machines are very good---several are manufactured by Janome. Some are being discontinued...

Would pass up Singers and Brothers, unless they are older machines, or if the Brother is sold by a dealer. A dealer may be okay, but I haven't had much luck with them. Singers are a bust.

Personally, I would opt for a treadle. An Singer treadle in good shape would be worth it. I've been looking, not very easy to find. As someone who wants to be prepared for any scenario, I like the idea of being able to sew without electricity. Janome makes what seems to be a good one, but it's pricey.


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

Vintage-vintage-vintage!!! A service charge to look at a piece of junk will be close to $100. I have a old White, it's great, probably what you would need. Also the best IMHO is Juki. Not cheap, they are mostly industrial, you won't see one at the corner sewing store. You may get lucky and find one secondhand.


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

Parttimefarmer said:


> Vintage-vintage-vintage!!! A service charge to look at a piece of junk will be close to $100. I have a old White, it's great, probably what you would need. Also the best IMHO is Juki. Not cheap, they are mostly industrial, you won't see one at the corner sewing store. You may get lucky and find one secondhand.


Don't want to hijack the thread, but what do you guys consider to be "vintage?" How old a White are you talking about? How does one go about finding good second-hand machines?

What is really a shame is people taking the treadle machines and turning the bases into end tables, what a waste!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sweetsong said:


> If you are able, try to get a Sears Kenmore from their website. There is a beginner machine for $100, but their other machines are very good---several are manufactured by Janome. Some are being discontinued...
> 
> Would pass up Singers and Brothers, unless they are older machines, or if the Brother is sold by a dealer. A dealer may be okay, but I haven't had much luck with them. Singers are a bust.
> 
> Personally, I would opt for a treadle. An Singer treadle in good shape would be worth it. I've been looking, not very easy to find. As someone who wants to be prepared for any scenario, I like the idea of being able to sew without electricity. Janome makes what seems to be a good one, but it's pricey.



The model numbers starting with 385 are Janome made, I've read in several different parts of the web on sewing forums, etc.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It is now summer, garage sale time. Look through the classifieds for yard/garage sales and estate sales. Look for a treadle machine, as well as something "old" "black" or "antique". You may be able to buy a very very good machine for $25 to $125. It will only do a straight stitch, unless you find a Rocketeer, or other machine from the early 1960's. Look at ebay. There are two listings, antique (sewing machines, pre 1930) and collectible (post 1930). Check the prices on Featherweight, Singer 301, and Singer 201-2. This will give you an idea of their value. They won't be $100, but like I said, a yard sale or estate sale could get you a real good $25 machine.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I have 3...paid $50 for the one I use LOTS...I quilt nonstop all winter! I think it's a 1949, I also have a treadle & featherweight.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh yeah! Price! 
Most of the machines that are being suggested (with the very noticeable exception of the Featherweight) will run you less than $100. Most will run you less than $50, actually.

My portable quilt class machine (an aluminum 99K) ran me $40. My treadle, complete with cabinet in pristine condition, was $80. But the rest have been $10 or under. Shoot, I've got a perfect 66 RedEye that I snagged at an auction a couple years ago for a quarter!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Do any of you have any of these singer 400 or 500 models in working order that you would like to sell?


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I hesitate to comment, because there are so many things to consider. Having said that ... I have owned several machines over the years - White, Viking, a couple of Bernina, computerized Pfaff, White Jeans Machine, Janome 6500, and a light-weight Brother bought on line from Walmart. I've done a lot of sewing on all of them. 

The Pfaff is over 20 years old, and I still have it. The Janome is about 8 years old, and is a quiet, workhorse machine. 

The Brother sells for about $160. It is my travel machine and is a nice machine for the money. It is a little noisey, but sews a nice stitch. The first thing I checked out was the buttonholes. All stitched out perfectly the first time. (I paid about 1800 for the Pfaff and was looking forward to the programmable buttonholes. Could never get them to stitch out properly. Have never talked to others with that machine who could get them to stitch out.) I also paid another 200 for service and parts. So the way I look at it, if the less expensive machine wears out in a few years, I can replace it. I can do that several times before I spend 2K.

I do all kinds of sewing - curtains and drapes for all our houses, quilts, home dec items, all types of garments, totes and clutches, organizers, curtains for RVs. 

Becareful about buying used machines. I had good luck with the White Jeans Machine, which DH bought for $80 years ago at the flea market. It had never been used. The owner bought it for crafts and then decided to move out of state before using it. DH had listened to me talk about the features I wanted in a machine I could take to sewing groups or across country. He knew to look for these. When we opened it up, it was perfectly clean - no lint or threads or dust. I oiled it, and it ran perfectly. It probably sold for around $200 at the time. But I've seen a lot of used machines at the thrifts and FMs, all about the same price and in a wide range of condition. They may be new like the one I had or worn out and abused, dirty, or sitting in storage somewhere.

If you can find someone who sews and has a machine for sale, it will probably be ok and they can demonstrate it and help you learn to use it. It's really helpful to have a sew buddy. They probably wouldn't sell a machine that was worn out.

It would be to go to a dealer for a used machine so you could know that it has been cleaned and serviced and will be dependable. Service charges run about $75 now, plus parts. So if you buy a used machine at a thrift or garage sale or from someone who doesn't know its condition or history, you may have to have it serviced.

The dealer will provide some lessons with your machine. Machines now come with good manuals, but some people prefer hands on lessons.

It's important to have a machine that sews well. So when you go shopping, take the kind of fabric that you want to sew and try stitching on it. If you can take a sew buddy with you, that would be a good idea. They can help you make sure to try the features that are important to you. Sometimes a salesperson can be a little overwhelming trying to show you fancy stuff the machine can do. This is good if you want to know that, but may be distracting from the chance to try using the machine the way you intend. 

BTW, I have also bought a Brother serger and Brother embroidery machine on line from Walmart. I like their return policy. You can return to any store within 30 days for any reason - with your receipt. I have used both for a few months now. 

Good luck shopping for a machine!


----------

